# Breeder Reviews and Recommendations



## thegoldensky (Aug 1, 2020)

Hello, Hope all is well with everyone. I currently live in North Jersey, and am looking to get my first ever puppy, a golden retriever. It will be a family companion/ pet. I am okay with driving to other states: CT, NY, Eastern PA, DE, and MD.
Through a variety of posts here, my own research, and GRCA referrals, I have been able to narrow down a list of breeders I’d like to reach out to. Most of the breeders listed below, if not all, won’t have puppies available before 2021, which is completely fine.

I would appreciate input from the experts and members on this forum on their thoughts / experiences with the breeders and their insight on if the clearances are sufficient. Please let me know if there’s additional breeders I should consider or any I should steer clear of.

GoldenSoul Dogs in Harleysville, PA (Nancy Lewine and Jenny Cochran); Website: https://goldensouldogs.com
GingerRun Goldens in Eastford, CT (Amy Burnim); Website: Home
Goldenway Goldens in Marlboro, NJ (Leslie Lesser); Website: http://www.goldenwaygoldens.com
Rivers Edge Goldens in South Jersey (Debbie Mullin); Website: Rivers Edge Goldens
Camelot Golden Retrievers in NJ (Patricia Herschman); No Website
The Golden Gals in Southbury, CT (Ashley Kubik, Steve Kubik, and Alex Cottrell); Website: The Golden Gals
Lycinan Goldens in Harford County, MD (Cindy Williamson); Website: Lycinan Goldens- Quality AKC Golden Retrievers- Harford County, Maryland
Thank you in advance for helping me find a new member of my family!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

There are two I see there who are big nos for me, but I think Lycian Goldens has a good reputation ( others can comment who live closer to MD). Rivers Edge seems to have dogs from the Brensons/ Ripley Goldens. You can look search back in the forum for Ripley.


----------



## thegoldensky (Aug 1, 2020)

Ljilly28 said:


> There are two I see there who are big nos for me, but I think Lycian Goldens has a good reputation ( others can comment who live closer to MD). Rivers Edge seems to have dogs from the Brensons/ Ripley Goldens. You can look search back in the forum for Ripley.


Thank you for the response. Could you please tell me which ones are "big nos" for you?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Known names- Goldenway, Gingerrun, Lycinan,Riversedge,Golden Soul and Camelot. But you should still check those sireX dam names for full clearances.
And not me on GoldenGals.


----------



## Mashed_potato (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi, we are also from NJ, Old Bridge to be precise. If you're up for another recommendation or two, I'd look at adding Liberty Belle Goldens (Joanne Street) or Kalm Sea Goldens(Susan Robins) to your list. They were both easy to communicate with and willing to answer any and all of our questions. OFA clearances and pedigrees were provided without hesitation from both of them as it should be, however we ran into our fair share of sketchy breeders during our search so it was a breath of fresh air with how forthcoming they were. Due to a timing/scheduling issue on our part we ended up going with Liberty Belle for our girl. Good luck with your search.


----------



## thegoldensky (Aug 1, 2020)

Mashed_potato said:


> Hi, we are also from NJ, Old Bridge to be precise. If you're up for another recommendation or two, I'd look at adding Liberty Belle Goldens (Joanne Street) or Kalm Sea Goldens(Susan Robins) to your list. They were both easy to communicate with and willing to answer any and all of our questions. OFA clearances and pedigrees were provided without hesitation from both of them as it should be, however we ran into our fair share of sketchy breeders during our search so it was a breath of fresh air with how forthcoming they were. Due to a timing/scheduling issue on our part we ended up going with Liberty Belle for our girl. Good luck with your search.


Loving your display name! Thank you for the recommendations!


----------



## thegoldensky (Aug 1, 2020)

Prism Goldens said:


> Golden Soul- no indicators on who's being bred to whom. None of the past litters state sire X dam. They appear to compete, but really without registered names, it's a waste of time to go try to figure out who their dogs are.
> Known names- Goldenway, Gingerrun, Lycinan,Riversedge and Camelot. But you should still check those sireX dam names for full clearances.
> And not me on GoldenGals.


Thank you, I'll remove Golden Gals from my list.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

I train off and on with a Lycinan dog. Nice dog. Much Lighter than I prefer but from what I understand...her litters are not as light as this particular dog. I actually have known the dog since puppy class.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

GoldenSoul is active and competes in a variety of venues. I’ve met several dogs from their breedings. They complete the core clearances.


Prism Goldens said:


> Golden Soul- no indicators on who's being bred to whom. None of the past litters state sire X dam. They appear to compete, but really without registered names, it's a waste of time to go try to figure out who their dogs are.
> Known names- Goldenway, Gingerrun, Lycinan,Riversedge and Camelot. But you should still check those sireX dam names for full clearances.
> And not me on GoldenGals.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Good to know- when there are no reg names and no real info on a site, I tend to give up unless I recognize the name.


----------



## thegoldensky (Aug 1, 2020)

Jmcarp83 said:


> I train off and on with a Lycinan dog. Nice dog. Much Lighter than I prefer but from what I understand...her litters are not as light as this particular dog. I actually have known the dog since puppy class.


Good to know, thank you!


----------



## thegoldensky (Aug 1, 2020)

SheetsSM said:


> GoldenSoul is active and competes in a variety of venues. I’ve met several dogs from their breedings. They complete the core clearances.


Thank you. I'll add them back on my list, and do some research and check for OFA clearances, if I am to move forward with them. Appreciate you making the clarification.


----------



## nclewine (Nov 5, 2013)

thegoldensky said:


> Thank you, I'll remove Golden Soul and Golden Gals from my list.





Prism Goldens said:


> Good to know- when there are no reg names and no real info on a site, I tend to give up unless I recognize the name.


That is absolutely not true, Prism Goldens. Go to our website and you may find our dog's AKC names, numerous titles, and clearance references. All are clearly marked. https://goldensouldogs.com/. Please do your homework properly before denigrating someone!!! It is very easy to find us on the web, OFA, AKC, GRCA, and dog shows in Conformation and multiple performance venues year in, year out.
Nancy Lewine


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

" not me on GoldenGals."
was what I said, and I have to presume I did not find reg names when I looked- which was the only criticism I stated- but I cannot go back to look now because I get this warning when I go to your site.


----------



## nclewine (Nov 5, 2013)

Click on SAFE to train your browser to go there.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Oddly, I recognize your face- and the dogs- and I am *certain* I didn't see this same site. I just hate how there are so many people using the same name (dk if that's what happened but you prob know if someone else is using it). Maybe not- maybe when I googled your kennel name something else came up, but anyway- sorry not to have given you a resounding thumbs up, which I would do today.


----------



## nclewine (Nov 5, 2013)

I have an AKC certified Kennel name. As you already know, they certify for 5 years so GoldenSoul is a protected kennel name. Thank you for the feedback...and I will request that you remove the incorrect information about us since some people may unintentionally only read your comment and make a conclusion just on that. I will look up other potential misuses of our kennel name. Thanks for the heads up about that. Cordially, Nancy


----------



## nclewine (Nov 5, 2013)

Prism Goldens said:


> Oddly, I recognize your face- and the dogs- and I am *certain* I didn't see this same site. I just hate how there are so many people using the same name (dk if that's what happened but you prob know if someone else is using it). Maybe not- maybe when I googled your kennel name something else came up, but anyway- sorry not to have given you a resounding thumbs up, which I would do today.


 You can't miss me/us at shows (and I have been to shows every weekend, all over the country for the past 9 years)! Pretty much everyone knows me and Jenny, competitors and handlers alike.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

That's why I am reasonably sure I was not on that site. I do recognize you! And I was able to change that post, rules used to be 4 hours or some short timetable for edits but apparently now we have forever?


----------



## thegoldensky (Aug 1, 2020)

nclewine said:


> I have an AKC certified Kennel name. As you already know, they certify for 5 years so GoldenSoul is a protected kennel name. Thank you for the feedback...and I will request that you remove the incorrect information about us since some people may unintentionally only read your comment and make a conclusion just on that. I will look up other potential misuses of our kennel name. Thanks for the heads up about that. Cordially, Nancy





Prism Goldens said:


> That's why I am reasonably sure I was not on that site. I do recognize you! And I was able to change that post, rules used to be 4 hours or some short timetable for edits but apparently now we have forever?


Hi Nancy, thank you for providing the clarification. I’ve updated my previous post as well to minimize mixed messaging. A friend of mine who is also looking had contacted you via email a few weeks ago, and was told that your waitlist is full. Completely understandable, please feel free to PM me here if a puppy becomes available in the near future. Thank you both.


----------

